# Need help putting together an outfit



## Jonathan (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, all! It's been quite a while since I was last online.  Life just gets in the way!

Down to business... ;-)  Over the past while I've been working on putting together a look that I'm comfortable with (I'm a male to female crossdresser), and I'm finally there.  Although I have ventured out briefly, I've never been out for a full afternoon/evening en femme.  I want to wear an outfit that is cute and stylish; something that will blend and not stand out.

I went shopping yesterday and bought a cami top and blouse to wear over it.  The cami is here:

http://www.dressbarn.com/detail/lace-trimmed-camisole/100738076

And blouse is here:

http://www.dressbarn.com/detail/plus-size-textured-crochet-trim-blouse/101395755

I LOVE these tops and the way they look together.  Opinions?  I wanted a top with sleeves to cover my upper arms as they are more muscular and somewhat vascular, and the top looks great on me.  I had to get a plus-sized top so it would be long enough (I'm 6'3" tall... kind-of hard to find things!).

I bought the taupe cami, but can get any other color.  I wanted to pair the top and cami with a short skirt and leggings.  What I need from you all are suggestions of colors for the skirt, leggings, and even the cami if I need to buy another color.  As for shoes, I have a pair of low-heeled black sandals, and I assume I'll likely need to buy a pair of brown sandals for this outfit.  Suggestions are welcome there, as well!

I would truly appreciate any input you all could give me.  I finally have hair, makeup and a figure that make me passable, and I want to feel confident about my outfit, as well.  I'll be a bundle of nerves as-is!  Thank you so much for any help/input you can give me.


----------



## irene- (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Jonathan! So first of all I might not be as helpful as you'd like since I'm not really into leggings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but don't let *ME* discourage you! My opinion is shoes and accessories make the look. Since you've got your outfit in mind and are asking for help in color combinations, let's help you rock it to the fullest! I'm going to post the pics of your top for visual reference:







I follow wegetfashion on instagram because they usually post pics of complete outfits. Top, bottom, shoes, jewelry, the whole thing. I like it because even though I might not wear any of the items they post it gives me a good idea of how those color combinations would look together. I love white tops paired with denim. And you can pair basically any color shoe and accessories you want. Here's an example of the color combo with black shoes. You can wear a denim skirt with black or blue leggings:



White tops also look pretty paired with navy blue and brown or beige or grey (since you want to blend in more than stand out). I would say wear leggings that are close in color to the skirt you are going to wear. Here's white and beige. You can wear leggings the same color as the skirt or a shade lighter:






White and brown (pretend the shorts are a skirt and you can forget the camo jacket if you want). Brown skirt and brown leggings would look ok, plus black sandals:



Are you planning on wearing your top tucked in and belted or loose and comfy? ...Or loose and belted? So many options! White and navy blue (you can wear brown sandals instead of coral) -and again pretend the jeans are a navy blue skirt and pair it with navy blue leggings:



Not sure how you feel about prints but this combo would look cute with black leggings:



How is the weather where you live? It's super hot here in Az. I'm really into maxi dresses and skirts this summer. They're super comfortable and cover you down to your ankles. You can pair one with a cute long sleeve or 3/4 sleeve cardigan or even the top you've picked out:






I love picking out what to wear and I hope this helps somewhat. Let me know what you think so we can tweak it more to your style. When are you planning to be cute in this outfit and where will you be going?


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply!    That is a really great website you mentioned... complete outfits pieced together?  That is EXACTLY what I need.

The reason I was thinking of leggings is I really can't shave my legs.  Anyway, I want to be able to have a nice pedicure and show my toes, and I can really do that with thicker tights/pantyhose.  I do have a couple of longer skirts, but I didn't know if that would be as appropriate or stylish for an afternoon/evening on the town.  I had *never* considered leggings until a friend of mine suggested them to me.

So--you think I should go with a white cami top under the other white top?  I had assumed having a few colors would be better, and this is what confused me.  If the two tops are different colors, then what colors should the skirt and leggings be???  As I mentioned before, the last thing I need is a wardrobe goof.  ;-)

I have also ruled out pants as I'm tall and more on the trim side, and guys just don't have the natural hips and rump of a woman.  A skirt typically gives the illusion of this without padding.  I've tried a few of the hip and rump padded panties, but most of the time they just look somewhat ridiculous.  Again--I don't want a wardrobe goof...

I didn't know if a cover up would be okay in the spring/summer months, but I LOVE the one in the second-to-last picture.  Wow--that could mask my upper arms AND broad shoulders.  I strayed from these due to the heat and humidity here in NC, but if you're in Az and can pull it off, it should work here!  Does the site you found that mention where it can be purchased??  I've been to a few local stores and haven't seen a top like that.  Now you have me wondering if my tops are okay ;-)

If all goes well, I'll either be doing this a week from this coming weekend, or a couple of weeks after this.  We haven't completed the entire itenerary, but I'll be visiting a female friend from college, and she and a group of girl-friends will all be going out with me.  We'll likely go to dinner, maybe do some shopping, and she wants to take me to a local gay bar.  A lot of it depends on what I finally get the courage up to do, and how the first part of it goes.  I'm actually really nervous about the whole thing!!!!  So I guess an outfit that would go with any of the above.

Sorry to jump around, but I have a beautiful long skirt that would go with those tops.  Of course, the only concern there would be if I sit and cross my legs part of my legs might show.  I'm not a very hairy person... I don't even have to shave my face.  The hair on my legs is thin and somewhat light, but it could still be obvious.  I guess my choices are a long skirt/dress or a shorter skirt with leggings.  Leggings would offer more fool-proof coverage, but I think I could carefully pull off a long skirt/dress if they aren't too "formal" to wear for the events mentioned.

Sorry... just realized I hadn't answered all of your questions.  I guess I should redo this reply and give it some logical order, but I'm too tired!  As for the tops, I didn't eventhink you could tuck them in, so I had planned to leave them untucked. The cami is somewhat fitted, and has the pretty lace detail at the waist.  The other top falls loosely, and although I prefer a fitted waist, I couldn't find anything to fit the bill.  I don't suppose I could wear a belt on top of it? 

Again--thank you for replying!  I'm certainly nervous about the outing, but planning for it is exhilerating!!


----------



## irene- (Jun 21, 2013)

So I image googled what to wear with leggings this morning over coffee and came across this website: http://what2wearwithleggings.com/ I think I overlooked that you had mentioned the cami you bought and will be wearing underneath was taupe:



It would look great with a white skirt and taupe or nude leggings:



You can still pair it with black leggings since you already have black shoes:



Is the blouse you bought long enough to wear like this?:



I added these in so you can get an idea of how it might look tucked in and belted:






Is there any particular style of skirt you're into?:



Leggings also look good with short dresses and it would be easier to not have a "wardrobe goof":



This type of dress gives you shape in your hips:



These styles give you that broad shoulder look that you liked in my earlier post:






During spring/summer I usually wear alot of tube tops, I can't stand anything on me when it's 107 outside and usually wear my hair up too. But if I do use a cover up during the winter months I wear this type of bolero style:






This is just me but I prefer to be overdressed than underdressed. This is how I would dress if I was going out for dinner and drinks wearing leggings



Another place I go to for wardrobe inspiration is Carli Bybel's page (she is my favorite at the moment): http://www.thebeautybybel.com Hey! I even found a pic of a guy wearing leggings! Ha



ETA: oops I guess I'm reading your posts too fast, you want to mask your broad shoulders so maybe forget the pics with the fluffy or rouched shoulders because that will probably make them look bigger


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 21, 2013)

Funny last pic... toenails painted, too???  

Okay--your first suggestion was great regarding the white skirt but... keep in mind I have the top that goes over it that is also white (more of a slightly off-white).  I have numerous skirts that mainly come down to just above the knee, but do have a few that are slightly longer.  I also have a very pretty, long skirt that is a blue patterned design.  Very light and VERY comfortable.  I guess I've been nudging myself into a corner based on the top I was going to use as a cover (you posted the pic in your first post... 3/4 length sleeves and so-on).  I suppose I'm not stuck to that entirely--it's just something I have on hand.  The only thing I don't like about it is that it's very straight.  I have a nice, small waist that I could utitlize, but won't that make my shoulders look broader?  Maybe it's best to stick to a straight top.

We'll likely be going out in the evening only.  Maybe dinner and then a gay bar.  Thus, I want to be wearing something that will fit in that environment (not too conservative, but I don't want to be dressed as a drag queen, either.  It would be fun since I LOVE formal gowns, but I'm not quite there yet!).  So--something "clubby" that would cover my broad shoulders and legs.  I'll have some time next week to do some shopping, so if I need to rethink the whole outfit from head-to-toe let me know.

I really like the idea of a short dress, but it seems almost impossible to find any short dresses right now that have longer sleeves.  I def can't go sleeveless, as I have the masculine rounded shoulders, and my upper arms are fairly cut and not at all small or wispy.  Again, being tall is kind of working against me because my arms are so long it takes a bit to cover them.

Camisole color shouldn't be a problem if I use it as a layer beneath my top.  I actually picked up a cami top in Walmart the other day (for $4?!?) just to see if it would fit me well.  It had the same lace trim at top and bottom, and man was this thing long!  May not be the best quality, but it looked great and fit me very, very well.  I think they have about every conceivable color.

I do have a pair of black sandals that look great and fit oh so well, but if need be I can try to find a pair of brown ones.  But... the black ones are on hand, and I know I can wear them comfortably for hours.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay... how does this look?  I had this little black dress I hadn't even considered it, paired it with a top that comes down to my elbows, and put it together with a pair of black legginds and black sandals.  Too much black? Is it stylish?  Should I change out the leggings to a different color?


----------



## irene- (Jun 25, 2013)

I like that outfit. Black and white is always stylish and it's not too much black. I would say leave the leggings black too. Have you tried it on yet? To make sure you'll feel comfortable.. When you do try it on- sit down, cross your legs, stand up, put your arms up, just lots of different movements to find out if anything will ride up or is too tight or whatever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes--I've worn it a couple of times and everything fits and feels terrific.  The only part of the dress I"m not completely crazy about is the waist.  I guess you would call it an empire waist... it comes up to just below the ribcage.  I'm not used to wearing a waistline that high, so it's different.  Not uncomfortable--just different!


----------



## irene- (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm glad you've found something you like. Have fun and take lots of pictures. Make it memorable!!


----------

